# UFC 160 - Cain Velasquez vs Antonio "Bigfoot" Silva



## Stickgrappler (May 31, 2013)

*I made three more GIFs here:*

*http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/05/ufc-160-cain-velasquez-vs-antonio.htm*


----------

